# Another Texas Shallow Minded Fisherman



## cwf2378 (Jun 27, 2013)

Finally made the move and upgraded to a used shallow water skiff (Mitzi 17).  Been in a bay boat, Mako 17, for many years and home built kayaks fishing the Texas Coast, POC to Port A. 










Taking it to Port A this weekend looking for some Reds and Trout.  But more importantly check out the boat and the Lowrance HDS 8 system.

Will post pics next week.  

Good fishing all,
Tuna


----------



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice skiff!


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice skiff, and good choice of manufacturer. Planning to be in the same area Aransas Pass/Port Aransas (inside dagger and stedmans island) tomorrow. If you see a yellow ankona, wave when you go past.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Finally made the move and upgraded to a used shallow water skiff (Mitzi 17).  Been in a bay boat, Mako 17, for many years and home built kayaks fishing the Texas Coast, POC to Port A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bet they've never seen one of those @ morgans point resort.........


----------



## cwf2378 (Jun 27, 2013)

Well the trip to Port A went well. The Mitzi open up a lot more water to fish. Fished Redfish Bay and got a chance to pole some. Put the wife on a small red and the son on a couple trout. Will post some pics on Monday. 
Texas Copperhead sorry I did not get to see you. We were definitely close by. I did meet a couple guys in a Shadowcast at the ramp. Said they had borrowed the boat to check out. 
Yeah not too many flats boats on Lake Belton for sure....


----------



## cwf2378 (Jun 27, 2013)

Pics for Port A 

I was able to pole the boat without falling off the platform.  A couple close calls but able to catch myself...









The wife caught a small redfish on Redfish Bay.  How approriate.









Heading out of Port A marina with the son at the helm.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Tuna! Nice looking boat too. Can't wait to see more fishing reports!

By the way, if you want a discounted push pole talk to the folks at Stiffy. They sell blemished Hybrids at a deep discount at the factory.


----------



## cwf2378 (Jun 27, 2013)

Gramps, 
Thanks for the complement. 
A new longer and lighter pushpole from Stiffy would be nice. I bought the current fiberglass 17' from Stiffy probably 8 years ago.
It is a little too short for the current boat and weight made for a real workout this past weekend. :'(


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice boat! 
Best investment ever was upgrading from a FG to Stiffy Hybrid. I think my FG one was 19 ft but my new one is 24 ft and its sure is a dream to pole with.


----------



## cwf2378 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah, the Stiffy Hybrid is on my wish list, after new gunnel carpet, seafoam for the poling platform and cockpit area. Only get to pole the boat once a month or so when down at the coast, so the FG pole is not a real big pain. Unfortunately the Mitzi is serving as the catfish trotline running boat for my son due to the shallow gunnels and light weight at present.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Check out the Mangrove push pole. Not only is it super light and strong, it is light on the wallet too.


----------

